# Best RCI exchange for Hawaii & best island



## nursie (May 14, 2013)

Looking for opinions on which Island people prefer to visit of the Hawaiian islands and why?
Also, any RCI exchangers who stayed at a TS and either loved it or didn't love it?
Thanks for your input.
We are thinking about traveling for our Anniversary -1 1/2 years out so hopefully plenty of time to still get a decent place?!


----------



## DeniseM (May 14, 2013)

I recommend that you go to the TUG Ratings Page, and look at the Hawaii ratings, and see which resorts are affiliated with RCI.

The islands are very different - that's the first thing you need to decide.

Oahu - Largest population (more than all the other islands put together) most urban, has the big city of Honolulu, many historical things to see like Pearl Harbor.  Fancy shopping and nightlife.

Big Island of Hawaii - Bigger than all the other islands put together, active volcano, requires lots of driving, few resorts on the beach - much of the shoreline is lava rock.  Great snorkeling - interesting island with lots of diversity.

Maui - Hardest exchange, Ka'anapali is the main timeshare/resort area, good mix of activities and nature, you can take boat trips to Lanai and Molokai.

Kauai - Least developer of the big 4.  Most rural - lots of nature & outdoors stuff, not much in fancy shopping or night life.  My favorite.

Molokai - not for a first trip - very undeveloped - little tourist infrastructure.

Lanai - no timeshares.


----------



## SmithOp (May 14, 2013)

In addition to Denise's excellent synopsis I recommend checking the Sightings forum also, numerous listings of quality bulk deposits.


----------



## Aaron Kristen (May 15, 2013)

*hawaii exchange*

Cannot speak to Maui, but wifey was in Princeville for a week, loved it, but needed to drive to the beach on south side of island.
As a family, we have exchanged 3x in to the wyndhams in Kona. Mauna Loa and Kona Hawaiian resorts. Both we loved. But the big island isn't for everyone either.


----------



## Icc5 (May 15, 2013)

*Been happy with Wyndhams Kona Hawaiian also*



Aaron Kristen said:


> Cannot speak to Maui, but wifey was in Princeville for a week, loved it, but needed to drive to the beach on south side of island.
> As a family, we have exchanged 3x in to the wyndhams in Kona. Mauna Loa and Kona Hawaiian resorts. Both we loved. But the big island isn't for everyone either.



We have been to Hawaii about 15 or so times and feel Maui is our favorite.  It seems to be more in the middle as far as sight seeing, relaxing, night life, etc.  You will find everyone has a favorite because of an experience, or something that seemed unique to them.

Bart


----------



## presley (May 15, 2013)

Big Island is great if you love to look at natural sights.  Volcano National Park is amazing.  You will also find many rainforests, beaches (no beaches next to the resorts, tho), coffee plantations, you can even go stargazing on top of a snow covered mountain.  Lots to see and do.

Oahu has everything that the big cities have, but it also has gorgeous beaches on the North Shore.  Waimea Falls is a nice tropical garden walk that leads to a natural waterfall and you can swim in the water there.  Oahu has lots of very touristy things like Polynesian culture center, dole pineapple plantation and pear harbor.

I would suggest any of the Hiltons on those islands.


----------



## Passepartout (May 15, 2013)

We like them all, but or a first visit I would suggest Maui. Middle sized so not a huge amount of driving. Good tourism infrastructure, so good restaurants and activities choices. Enough and varied beaches with swimming and snorkeling opportunities, but without the huge waves of some of the famous 'big surf' places.

You will have to do your own research on resorts, and they vary from the very luxurious with spas and every imagineable luxury, to the smaller- right on the beach older places among private residences that we prefer. 

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (May 15, 2013)

Aaron Kristen said:


> Cannot speak to Maui, but wifey was in Princeville for a week, loved it, but needed to drive to the beach on south side of island.
> As a family, we have exchanged 3x in to the wyndhams in Kona. Mauna Loa and Kona Hawaiian resorts. Both we loved. But the big island isn't for everyone either.



There are great beaches on the north shore too - no need to drive, to south side, unless you want to.


----------



## MissTins (May 17, 2013)

Denise - loved your synopsis of the islands.  Dead on!


----------



## MichaelColey (May 17, 2013)

Staying in a timeshare is definitely the way to go in Hawaii.  We've been going to Hawaii for years (way before we discovered timeshares) and staying in hotels is expensive (and often small and cramped, at least in Waikiki) and eating out is expensive.  The first time we stayed in a timeshare, we were AMAZED at the difference.  We had almost 10x the space at an incredible resort, for less money.

A year and a half is plenty of time.  You're good there.

Which island is really a personal preference, and (to some extent) based on which exchange company you use.  Kauai and the Big Island are EASY exchanges on RCI, while Oahu and Maui are more difficult.  I like to mix things up and do one week in a difficult exchange and one (or more) in an easy exchange.

Which resort is also subjective.  There are SO MANY great ones there.  Definitely spend some time going through the reviews and picking your favorites on each island.

What I suggest is to figure out HOW LONG you'll be going first, and then work back from there.  The longer you can go, the better.  It's expensive to GET TO Hawaii, but (with timeshares) it's not that expensive to add on an extra week (or two or three).

Once you've decided how long, do some research on Oahu and/or Maui resorts you would want to visit.  Set up an ongoing search for the full time you plan on going, for the specific "hard to get" resorts you want.  And then wait for a match.

Once you get a match (or if you give up), look through what's still available for the other week(s) that you're going, and pick the best choices that are left.  Sometimes, you'll catch a bulk deposit and be able to get more than one of the difficult exchanges.

I wouldn't even worry about inter-island flights until everything is firm.  You can usually get those for $80-120 per person, even less than a month out.  Once you know your first and last island and dates, book your airfare for the flights over and back.  Check to see if there are cheaper flights if you extend your stay up to a few days (staying those nights in a hotel on your first/last island) or shorten it a day or two (not using your full week exchange) and weigh those options.

If you're not a Costco member, consider joining while you're there.  If you cook much and are going to Hawaii for a week or two, a Costco membership could pay for itself.

We have done this for each of our timeshare stays in Hawaii, and have had very enjoyable, affordable stays at top-notch Hawaii timeshares.


----------



## DeniseM (May 17, 2013)

Just one thing I'd add to Michael's post - during the high season, the mid-day interisland flights sell out, so I wouldn't wait too long to book them, if you are flying during high season, or you might find yourself having to sit around waiting for a late flight, and wasting a precious day of vacation time.  The most popular flights are from about 11:00 - 4:00.

However, unless you can spend 2 weeks, I wouldn't split my time between more than one island.  for a short trip, you might consider 2 or 3 days in a hotel on Oahu, and then a week in a timeshare on Maui.  I think that's ideal for a first vacation.


----------



## Smokatoke (May 17, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> Staying in a timeshare is definitely the way to go in Hawaii.  We've been going to Hawaii for years (way before we discovered timeshares) and staying in hotels is expensive (and often small and cramped, at least in Waikiki) and eating out is expensive.  The first time we stayed in a timeshare, we were AMAZED at the difference.  We had almost 10x the space at an incredible resort, for less money.
> 
> A year and a half is plenty of time.  You're good there.
> 
> ...



Love the costco advice! Will be stopping there once we land now that i know there is one.

We booked one week at KBC and are looking for another week in Maui at a different resort. We are going August 2014. Will other bulk deposits be hitting before then or has 2014 for Hawaii pretty much been allocated?


----------



## bearcatjd (May 28, 2013)

*Costco Auto*

I highly recommend Costco auto rentals for Hawaii.  Book early, keep checking cancel and rebook if you get a better rate.  Also have had good prices/service from hawaiiancarrentals.com


----------



## Laurie (May 28, 2013)

presley said:


> Big Island is great if you love to look at natural sights.  Volcano National Park is amazing.  You will also find many rainforests, beaches (no beaches next to the resorts, tho), coffee plantations, you can even go stargazing on top of a snow covered mountain.  Lots to see and do..


Big Island is my #1 favorite (been 4x and we're east coasters!) for the above reasons plus best snorkeling. Hearing and seeing the ocean from our unit is up there on my list of priorities, and there are a few resorts on the ocean. Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff is oceanfront tho not a sandy beach, it fronts a rocky coastline where you can sit. We had a gorgeous ocean coastline view from our lanai and LR, could hear waves crashing (or lapping) on the beautiful black lava rocks at all times including night from the master BR, a spacious lovely all-renovated unit and and an overall excellent experience. Not all units have views, but we put in a request which was honored. This resort is often overlooked in favor of Kona Hawaiian Village or the Waikoloa resorts, but we chose it over those others and were so glad we did.

Sea Village is a beachfront Kona resort which might be easier to get from other exchange companies; never been there but I'd take it if available because I think all units have an oceanfront view.

Maui was my #2 favorite and tho exchanges are less plentiful, there are several oceanfront resorts. We had an oceanfront (albeit small) unit at Kuleana Club - again, I put in a request which was honored - not fancy but stunning views, crashing waves, lush beautiful grounds and an on-site private beach for day's end enjoyment. 

Kauai was very pretty but to me, more similar to other tropical locations because no black lava for that amazing, dramatic contrast in colors. 

There are many threads about personal favorites you can search on and read up.


----------



## gnipgnop (May 29, 2013)

Our last trip to Hawaii was 3 days in Oahu.  We wanted to tour Pearl Harbor, which was amazing and the next day we hiked to the top of Diamond Head, which was equally amazing.  We stayed in a hotel for these three days and rented a Mustang convertible.  We had a blast!!  Leaving Oahu, we took Hawaiian Air inter island flight to Maui.  We stayed on Maui at the WKORV for one week and wished for more.  Even though we did not have an ocean view room (we faced the parking lot)  but we still loved the resort and had the most beautiful 2 bedroom unit.  We were exchangers so we were happy with whatever we got.  Loved Maui.  Heading to Kauai for two weeks in 2014 ~ can't wait!!


----------

